# iPod Nano 6th Gen - Image formats



## Mr Red (Dec 1, 2008)

I have looked on the Aplle site - tech specs are soemwhat limited for a techie, the manual is dumbed down to the point of patronising.
Images are images or photos. Do we take that to mean jpg only?
no other formats - specifically can it take GIF? or yet animated GIF?

OK there is still a possibility of slide shows, I don't want a movie (well I do but am pretty sure it can't run them - even Apple formats).

So what is the minimum time per "photo".

No I don't want an iPod maxi or Archos super or whatever. And I can't get my hands (wallet either) on the video badge floating around the US this year. I want to wear a moving image. Because I am a poser, and I like to make people laugh. And it has to stay on a T-shirt for a 15 minute set of ceilidh dancing. And we ain't talking plodding neither.

I already have a 6 message red LED scrolling display badge but everyone has seen that, yawn yawn. It says things like "Number one couple", or "clockwise". And newbies appreciatre the joke and the hint that these things are significant. I just want to notch up a tad and get a radio, recorder, stop watch, pedometer and maybe an mp3 (wahtever that is) at the same time


----------



## Mr Red (Dec 1, 2008)

2 seconds min, with intervals of 5, 10 and 20 seconds.
No answers on image formats.


----------

